# To up sticks to Africa



## Lena_Italy

Salve, vorrei tradurre questa frase "You don't have to up sticks to Africa".

Una trainee nurse lavora in un distretto dove vivono bambini in condizioni disagiate.
Parlando con la suora racconta il suo desiderio di partire come missionaria per l'Africa e che quando chiude gli occhi vede le facce dei bimbi africani. Quest'ultima le risponde "you don't have to up sticks to Africa to see children".
Dato che "to stick" significa "incollare" pensavo di tradurre così: "non devi fissarti con l'Africa/non devi andare troppo lontano per vedere i bambini".

Vi ringrazio


----------



## tsoapm

Ciao,

Actually, OED:





> *up sticks*_ - British_ _ informal_ Go to live elsewhere.
> [From nautical slang _to up sticks_ 'set up a boat's mast' (ready for departure)]


----------



## Lorena1970

It should correspond to the Italian "fare armi e bagagli"  or better, coherently to the English, " mollare gli ormeggi" I think.


----------



## tsoapm

If it helps, I didn't know about the origin of the phrase and would never have been able to guess it either, until today.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Lo. Credo che sia più "*trasferirsi *armi e bagagli" (ma nel contesto io direi più semplicemente "andare a vivere", in effetti), perché (Cambridge Dictionary) _to take all the things that you own and go and live in a different place_.


----------



## tsoapm

Necsus said:


> all the things that you own


Ecco, è così che ho sempre pensato ai _sticks_ in oggetto.


----------



## Lorena1970

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Lo. Credo che sia più "*trasferirsi *armi e bagagli" (ma nel contesto io direi più semplicemente "andare a vivere", in effetti), perché (Cambridge Dictionary) _to take all the things that you own and go and live in a different place_.



Mah...Io ho sempre detto "fare armi e bagagli", onestamente. Qui è addirittura il titolo di un capitolo. Certo, non è Tolstoj, ma l'hanno comunque pubblicato....


----------



## Necsus

Certo che si dice, ma nella maggior parte dei casi, compreso il tuo, si _fanno _armi e bagagli per...? 
Facendo una ricerca su "fare armi e bagagli" vedrai che è quasi sempre seguito da un verbo di movimento come _partire_, _andarsene_, o, appunto, _trasferirsi_.


----------



## Lorena1970

Necsus said:


> Certo che si dice, ma nella maggior parte dei casi, compreso il tuo, si _fanno _armi e bagagli per...?
> Facendo una ricerca su "fare armi e bagagli" vedrai che è quasi sempre seguito da un verbo di movimento come _partire_, _andarsene_, o, appunto, _trasferirsi_.



Allora, rileggendo capisco cosa non capivo. Pensavo volesse solo l'espressione "up sticks" 


> "you don't have to up sticks to Africa to see children".


"Non devi fare/ è necessario tu faccia armi e bagagli per l'Africa se vuoi vedere i bambini"


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> "Non devi fare/ è necessario tu faccia armi e bagagli per l'Africa se vuoi vedere i bambini"


Esatto. Lo stavo per suggerire anch'io.


----------



## bobes

Con _fare armi e bagagli_ probabilmente si intende _preparare armi e bagagli_ ma "fare armi" è una voce proprio sgraziata che "bagagli" non riesce a riequilibrare. Direi proprio che non si dice o, meglio, non si dovrebbe dire.  Diverso è il caso di _partire armi e bagagli_, e simili.


----------



## Lena_Italy

Buongiorno, e grazie per l'aiuto!  Leggendo i commenti alla fine ho pensato tradurre "non hai bisogno di fare le valigie per l'Africa per vedere i bambini"


----------



## ohbice

Lena_Italy said:


> Buongiorno, e grazie per l'aiuto!  Leggendo i commenti alla fine ho pensato tradurre "non hai bisogno di fare le valigie per l'Africa per vedere i bambini"


Provo anch'io: "Non è necessario che tu prenda e parta per l'Africa per vedere bambini".


bobes said:


> ... Direi proprio che non si dice o, meglio, non si dovrebbe dire


Ciao bobes, naturalmente non te la prendi se io lo dico uguale.


----------



## Necsus

A me però una cosa non è ancora chiara: che cosa vuole dire effettivamente la suora? che i bambini li può vedere anche restando lì dov'è, o che non c'è bisogno che in Africa ci si trasferisca, ma basta che ci vada anche solo per un periodo? Perché ovviamente con il significato cambierebbe anche la traduzione.


----------



## bobes

ohbice said:


> Ciao bobes, naturalmente non te la prendi se io lo dico uguale.


No di certo!  Anzi mi incuriosisce come da "trasferirsi con armi e bagagli" si sia poi arrivati a "fare armi e bagagli e trasferirsi"... è solo un esempio ma è indicativo.


----------



## sorry66

Necsus said:


> A me però una cosa non è ancora chiara: che cosa vuole dire effettivamente la suora? che i bambini li può vedere anche restando lì dov'è, o che non c'è bisogno che in Africa ci si trasferisca, ma basta che ci vada anche solo per un periodo?


I think the sister is saying that there are children where she is - there is no need for her to go anywhere else  (even for a short period) - and certainly no need for her to move country.


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, sorry66. Se è effettivamente come dici, di 'armi e bagagli' si può sicuramente fare a meno, secondo me.


----------



## ohbice

bobes said:


> No di certo!  Anzi mi incuriosisce come da "trasferirsi con armi e bagagli" si sia poi arrivati a "fare armi e bagagli e trasferirsi"... è solo un esempio ma è indicativo.


Non so da dove derivi quel "trasferirsi armi e bagagli". In ogni caso la parte "centrale" del modo di dire è _*armi e bagagli*_. Se uno vuole partire, trasferire o trasferirsi, insomma tutte queste cose già elencate da Necsus al post 8... be', direi che ci può stare di tutto, e non vedo perché _*fare *_dovrebbe essere un problema.


----------



## bobes

Perchè armi e bagagli è un modo di dire e non un sostantivo. Se fosse un sostantivo si potrebbe dire fare armi e bagagli, ma visto che non è un sostantivo ma i sostantivi sono due bisogna che il verbo si riferisca ad entrambi, e questo non avviene perchè non si può dire fare armi e fare bagagli nella stessa frase e sperare che abbia un senso. 

Comunque non ho capito che differenza c'è tra "you don't have *to up sticks* to Africa to see children" e "you don't have *to go* to Africa to see children", forse "*andare*" e "*trasferirsi*"?


----------



## ohbice

bobes said:


> Comunque non ho capito che differenza c'è tra "you don't have *to up sticks* to Africa to see children" e "you don't have *to go* to Africa to see children", forse "*andare*" e "*trasferirsi*"?


HAi letto il post 2? non c'è nessuna differenza per quanto riguarda il significato. C'è differenza per il tono: "Non c'è bisogno di andare in Africa", "Non c'è bisogno di mollare tutto e andare in Africa".
Così aòmeno è come l'ho capita io.
Ciao


----------



## sorry66

up sticks:
to take all the things that you own and go and live in a different place



ohbice said:


> "Non c'è bisogno di mollare tutto e andare in Africa".


----------



## bobes

OK grazie. Anche "trasferirsi in Africa" significa "mollare tutto e andare in Africa", anche se in forma meno *colorita*. C'è anche in inglese questa distinzione?


----------



## ohbice

Boh, ci vorrebbe un contesto. E una frase di senso compiuto. Per esempio: "Varrebbe la pena di trasferirsi in Africa (anche) solo per vedere quali colori ci sono". Allora forse userei _move to Africa_.
Ma sembra siamo (sono) arrivati al punto di rottura, siamo (sono) totalmente o.t.


----------



## sorry66

bobes said:


> Anche "trasferirsi in Africa" significa "mollare tutto e andare in Africa", anche se in forma meno *colorita*. C'è anche in inglese questa distinzione?


Meno colorita sarà:
'You don't have to move to Africa to see children'


----------



## london calling

_Fare armi e bagagli_ è come dire _up sticks_, nel senso che è, come dire, una'espressione un po' più colorita per dire ' trasferirsi'. _Alzare le tende a andare in Africa_ avrebbe il medesimo significato.


----------



## Necsus

London, secondo me "alzare le tende" (qui al 'nord' si dice "_levare_ le tende") ha un significato un po' diverso, un'urgenza e un senso di abbandono di un posto che non ci sono invece in "prendere armi e bagagli e...", anche "fare fagotto" è più meno equivalente. Francamente, ripeto, se il senso della frase è quello detto, io vedo la necessità di 'colorirla'.


----------



## Blackman

bobes said:


> Perchè armi e bagagli è un modo di dire e non un sostantivo. Se fosse un sostantivo si potrebbe dire fare armi e bagagli, ma visto che non è un sostantivo ma i sostantivi sono due bisogna che il verbo si riferisca ad entrambi, e questo non avviene perchè non si può dire fare armi e fare bagagli nella stessa frase e sperare che abbia un senso.



Dunque _fare armi _non avrebbe senso. Non so se sia attestata, ma a questo punto io direi _*prendere* armi e bagagli. _Esiste anche un più sintetico _è inutile prendere e andare in Africa, _ma in tutta onestà non lo vedo molto bene qui.


----------



## Lorena1970

Blackman said:


> Dunque _fare armi _non avrebbe senso. Non so se sia attestata, ma a questo punto io direi _*prendere* armi e bagagli. _



Sono equivalenti: *Fare, prendere armi e bagagli.* Raccogliere tutte le proprie cose e andarsene.


----------



## Blackman

Lorena1970 said:


> Sono equivalenti: *Fare, prendere armi e bagagli.* Raccogliere tutte le proprie cose e andarsene.


Non ne dubito, io lo uso con fare, ma seguivo il ragionamento di bobes. Bel link comunque.


----------



## Lorena1970

Blackman said:


> Bel link comunque.


Un po' troppa pubblicità.........


----------



## ohbice

Blackman said:


> Esiste anche un più sintetico _è inutile prendere e andare in Africa, _ma in tutta onestà non lo vedo molto bene qui.





ohbice said:


> "Non è necessario che tu prenda e parta...


Io ho adoperato una cosa simile... si vede che la vedevo bene


----------



## Pietruzzo

Lena_Italy said:


> you don't have to up sticks to Africa to see children".


I think we need something more straight and direct than "non  devi prendere armi e bagagli e partire". Maybe "Non serve che t'imbarchi per l'Africa per vedere dei bambini" which is almost literal, according to the definition given in post#2.


----------



## london calling

Necsus said:


> London, secondo me "alzare le tende" (qui al 'nord' si dice "_levare_ le tende") ha un significato un po' diverso, un'urgenza e un senso di abbandono di un posto che non ci sono invece in "prendere armi e bagagli e...", anche "fare fagotto" è più meno equivalente. Francamente, ripeto, se il senso della frase è quello detto, io vedo la necessità di 'colorirla'.


Anche qui si dice 'levare le tende'. 'Up sticks' means 'to go and live elsewhere' (qui), ossia 'trasferirsi'. Hai ragione, meglio _xxx armi e bagagli_.

Comunque, l'OP dice un'altra cosa:

"you don't have to up sticks to Africa to see children".

Non c'è (mica) bisogno di andare in Africa per vedere dei bambini.


----------



## sorry66

My definition in post # 21 is from Cambridge; the one in post # 2 is from Oxford.
I'd go with Cambridge on this one: 'up sticks' means to go and settle somewhere else and so taking all your belongings with you is part of it.
The American 'pull up stakes' is similar.


----------

